

Arizona surges ahead with new $1B solar plant - coglethorpe
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/20/arizona-surges-ahead-with-new-1b-solar-plant/

======
swivelmaster
I like this plan, but I just did some quick math.

Source:
[http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:jhpcqZRwpl0J:www.eia.do...](http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:jhpcqZRwpl0J:www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/esr/table5.xls+average+electric+bill&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=safari)

The average monthly electric bill in AZ is about $110.

60,000 households X $110 per month is 6,600,000. Per year that's 79,200,000.

One billion / 79,200,000 = 12.6.

Add the cost of 100 employees per year and it's about 14 years before the
plant breaks even.

Is this usual for a power plant?

